# Go build a beam -Japanese style



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1pvUlQgYtk


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I saw this the other day, I had a hard time picking my jaw up off the floor for a while afterwards


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Interesting technique. Probably developed before good glues and/or good bolts were available. 

I would like to see actual test results of how much of solid wood strength that joint retains. Obviously not 100%.

George


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Interesting technique. Probably developed before good glues and/or good bolts were available.
> 
> I would like to see actual test results of how much of solid wood strength that joint retains. Obviously not 100%.
> 
> George


Id be inclined to think that strength-wise this would beat out all but the heaviest bolts, and be pretty close to a solid beam. Not to mention that this joint can be disassembled somewhat easily


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Really cool


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Id be inclined to think that strength-wise this would beat out all but the heaviest bolts, and be pretty close to a solid beam. Not to mention that this joint can be disassembled somewhat easily


Why why would you want to dissemble a beam?

It is weaker than 100% because of the hole left where the wedge is inserted. At that point the cross section is less.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*those dang clever Japs!*

I am always impressed by their joinery and this is no exception. I first thought it was done with dovetails and would be assembled by pressing the 2 pieces together on their sides. But no, the "key" is the key to pulling them together. 
The one question I have is what keeps the 2 pieces from opening and coming apart sideways? Maybe a load on the beam? I donno, but a dovetail method rather than the box joint method would have solved that issue, at least for me. :yes:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> I am always impressed by their joinery and this is no exception. I first thought it was done with dovetails and would be assembled by pressing the 2 pieces together on their sides. But no, the "key" is the key to pulling them together.
> The one question I have is what keeps the 2 pieces from opening and coming apart sideways? Maybe a load on the beam? I donno, but a dovetail method rather than the box joint method would have solved that issue, at least for me. :yes:


It looks like the joint has sort of a double lap joint going on as well. I'm phrasing that horribly, in the video you can see the end of the beam its box joint-gap-solid portion


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Donno what that means*



epicfail48 said:


> It looks like the joint has sort of a double lap joint going on as well. I'm phrasing that horribly, in the video you can see the end of the beam its box joint-gap-solid portion


IF the thing can be assembled or pulled together in a single horizontal plane, I don't see why it wouldn't come apart if it were rotated about a vertical axis. :blink:


----------

